# Pictures from tonights Ace Cafe Meet



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

here's the piccies of the TT boys at the Audi Sport meet at the Ace Cafe:

PaulSTT, Troy225 and HBK in front of the new unsquashed Beetles:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/justtin/DCP_0891.JPG

PaulSTT, Troy225 Â and HBK with the 2004 V8 TTR:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/justtin/DCP_0892.JPG

JusTTin

PS Can someone make sure we get the date right next time !!!!!! Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Troy and HBK look like twin brothers!!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

What's this about getting the date right? Don't tell me noone else was there... 

phoTToniq.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Here we go !


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

..... there were 3 TT's and HBK's RS4 ......... and a whole load of VW beetles, camper vans and motorbikes! The most interesting car there (for me anyway) was a beautiful Porsche 356, I'm sure Audi must have had this in mind when they designed the TT. There was also a very quick turbo Beetle, that did a few runs up and down the old North Circular Road Â 

The ACE cafe is an interesting venue though, fitted out in the style of a 50's diner, with loads of biking paraphernalia all over. TTotal should have been there! There was even a live band playing. The ACE cafe has regular meets for all sorts of cars and bikes, not just old stuff. Definitely a good venue, although it would be better in daytime, and when it's a bit warmer, it was freezing cold, as can be seen in the pictures! Whoever drove that beach buggy there must have been very brave, although we did spot a couple of blankets on the seats as well.

Lets hope we have a few more TT'ers turn up next time!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

> ..... there were 3 TT's and HBK's RS4 ......... and a whole load of VW beetles, camper vans and motorbikes! The most interesting car there (for me anyway) was a beautiful Porsche 356, I'm sure Audi must have had this in mind when they designed the TT. There was also a very quick turbo Beetle, that did a few runs up and down the old North Circular Road Â
> 
> Lets hope we have a few more TT'ers turn up next time!


4 TT's.... Paul !

pity I had to go so early.... :-/ (and still got an earfull for being late !)

;D ;D


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> 4 TT's.... Paul !


and some VW camper vans.....

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/justtin/DCP_0890.JPG


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

I am sure there was a TT in one of those campers ! ;D

Cheers

HOWARD


----------

